# How to clean a laptop screen



## just4me2talk (Mar 29, 2008)

My computer monitor is kinda like a laptop screen and has all these little dirty spots that i want to get off. The problem is i don't want to ruin my screen, who does? If anyone has any idea how to clean a laptop screen, please let me know. Thanx


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Thread on cleaning screens


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

I've used Klear Screen for a long time. See www.klearscreen.com.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use 25% alcohol and water, works just fine. Whatever cleaner you use, use it SPARINGLY, do NOT let any run behind the bezel! Use only a soft cloth, NEVER use paper products to clean LCD screens, they'll scratch the plastic front plate.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Agree with above comments but note that one of the features of klearscreen is that it sprays on an absolutely ultra-fine mist that doesn't form droplets so there is no running liquid. I have used it for several years now on TV, Laptop and LCD screens. I purchase it at a local computer store and a little goes a very long way.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

I only use soft cloth with mineral water!


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Slightly dampen the corner of a lint-free cloth (you can get about a billion cloths from Wal-Mart for next to nothing). Use the damp corner to scrub the screen; use the dry part to wipe it off. 

Nothing additional to buy (except the lint-free cloths). Lasts forever. Guarenteed to work on all screens including flat-panel, CRTs, plasma, and eyeglasses.

Courtney


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Two parts white vinegar + one part water

On newer laptop LCD screens with the sharp-looking glossy finish, isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) can burn off the gloss and make your screen look bland.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RedHelix said:


> Two parts white vinegar + one part water
> 
> On newer laptop LCD screens with the sharp-looking glossy finish, isopropyl (rubbing alcohol) can burn off the gloss and make your screen look bland.


Sure, but then the screen stinks! 

You don't use pure alcohol, you use a 25% or so mix with mostly water.


----------



## stan_879nz (Apr 12, 2008)

baby wipes are good leave one to dry and use a wet one best thinks out they are alcohol based but only a very tiny bit


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I sure wouldn't use those on my screen!  There are oils in the compound they use that's bound to stick to the screen and cause streaking at the very least.


----------



## gr277 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the best way!!...
http://www.hana-ess.eu.dodea.edu/activities/video/dog_screen_clean.swf


----------



## jumper (Aug 4, 2002)

I own a newfoundlander dog. he could lick it once and it would be clean, however it would be alot slimy.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

gr277 said:


> This is the best way!!...
> http://www.hana-ess.eu.dodea.edu/activities/video/dog_screen_clean.swf


That is tooooo funny !!!!!


----------



## Esbenovich (Nov 6, 2007)

try out 
http://www.jscreenfix.com/

note you can't use internet explorer (what a great site )


----------



## White Wolf 00 (Dec 18, 2006)

gr277,

Is there a way to get the dog spit off the back of my screen now. lmao


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

Warm Water on a soft micro-fiber cloth works great...Just damped it...or mist it. For the touch stains I recommend a mixture of rubbing alcohol and warm water. 50/50 solution works best in my opinion. The "LCD cleaning" products out there always seem to leave a film of some sort on the screen.


----------



## Jerold (Jun 23, 2004)

Whatever cleaner you use, make sure that your monitor/laptop is turned OFF.

The heat from the screen causes the "cleaner" to heat up and evaporat and leave streaks.

I never touch my screen and made a cloth cover to put over it when I leave the office so the cleaning crew doesn't touch it. basically a pillow case that I took a sewing machine to make it fit my monitor.

I work on a black screen for CAd work, so anything on the screen is visible. Should anything get on the screen, i just dab some water from my poland spring bottle and a soft cloth. Rub it until the spot clears and then buff it with a dry spot of cloth. the cool surface of the screen allows the liquid to naturally dissipate. I tried all kinds of cleaners and they all work. i was just never told to make sure the screen is cool/OFF.


----------

